# location of battery compartment in 2009 E510 ?



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm struggling to find the leisure battery compartment in my Bessacarr E510 and the generic manual I've got tells me nothing !!
I'm looking to add an extra batt to extend our time off EHU when abroad. 
Advice please......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Someone with a bessacar will come up soon I expect, however it might help if we knew what year, as layouts do change.
Can you put your location into your details please, it helps when if we need to give you or ask for local knowledge.

cabby


----------



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Cabby,
We're from deepest, darkest Devon !!!
The issue I have is whether the battery compartment is located beneath the floor between the bench seats in our 2009 Bessie. the previous owner screwed a metal plate. to take a pole for a removable table, through the flooring , including the carpet !
I'd rather not be removing screws unnecessarily if the battery is elsewhere.
Cheers Mr Chips


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Usually the battery is in one of the following locations, this is not just Swift, Under the drivers seat, in the bottom of the wardrobe, under the shelf/floor. In a locker very close to the charger, forgot to ask what year.

You can put your 'deepest Devon' location into your account details and it will show up with your avatar on the left of the page.

Have you looked in all the lower lockers, including under the bed.   

cabby


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

On our 2005 Swift it was under the middle of the floor about half way back. The loose laid carpets had to be lifted to see the cover which was then prised up. If you can't find it anywhere else, I guess you should lift the carpet.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Any chance of tracing the cables from the charger or back from the supply switches?


----------



## gwenmc (Feb 12, 2010)

MrsChips21 said:


> Thanks Cabby,
> We're from deepest, darkest Devon !!!
> The issue I have is whether the battery compartment is located beneath the floor between the bench seats in our 2009 Bessie. the previous owner screwed a metal plate. to take a pole for a removable table, through the flooring , including the carpet !
> I'd rather not be removing screws unnecessarily if the battery is elsewhere.
> Cheers Mr Chips


I have a 2008 besacarr E510 Compact and the leisure battery is under the floor in the first compartment immediately behind the drivers seat.

Gwen


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

on our 2008 version it's in the locker between the drivers seat and the truma heater, ina container set into the floor with a plastic cover over it.
Good luck

Bob


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

In my rear lounge E725 I have to lift a lid just inside the hab door, which is immediately behind the cab.

Might I suggest you stick your head under the van and look for a rectangular box between the chassis members.


----------



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone. Gwenmc, had it right. Fantastic.


----------

